# I'm looking



## tortillarounds (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm looking for a job. I have been for several months. I've sent out probably 100+ resumes and inquiries and done follow-ups. I had a job for about a month, but they let me go because the company wasn't doing so well. We have young kids, with some extras. Childcare is not cheap. With fall coming up they will all have different school schedules. I'm told I have a couple months to find a job or else. My work history has been spotty over the past several years due to either being pregnant, having health problems, or recovering from cancer. I've even been applying to minimum wage type jobs for nights and weekends, but they keep telling me I'm overqualified. I'm still trying. Feeling frustrated.


----------



## captainstormy (Jun 15, 2012)

My first question I guess would be, who is telling you that you only have a few more month, and or else what?

Aside from that, my advice is pretty normal. Spend some time brushing up on skills and to get training and maybe a new degree.

Over the past few years many of my friends have become unemployeed, and I was laid off shortly in 2008 as well.

Myself and all of friends with in demand skills (computer engineers and HVAC workers mainly) quickly found new (and better) jobs.

The 3-4 friends of mine that don't have any real skills contine to struggle.

Don't get me wrong, this is a rough economy still but with the right training you can find a job fast. Many industries can't find enough qualified people for their needs.

My uncle was laid off from his IT job and couldn't find a new one in his area (he worked remotly, no real IT comanies in his local area). He opened up a shoe repair place and 3 years later is making alot more money then he has before.


----------



## tortillarounds (Jan 23, 2012)

spouse is telling me. i do have some skills but recent work history is a struggle. thank you for your reply.


----------



## captainstormy (Jun 15, 2012)

tortillarounds said:


> spouse is telling me. i do have some skills but recent work history is a struggle. thank you for your reply.


It can be hard, especially if you have taken time off for children and health issues.

Id talk to him, if he hasn't looked for a job recently he might not really understand how hard it can be these days.

Or else what is still the question. Is he sayong get a job or he will leave? That would give me concerns even if I did find a job the next day.


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

tortillarounds said:


> I'm looking for a job. I have been for several months. I've sent out probably 100+ resumes and inquiries and done follow-ups. I had a job for about a month, but they let me go because the company wasn't doing so well. We have young kids, with some extras. Childcare is not cheap. With fall coming up they will all have different school schedules. I'm told I have a couple months to find a job or else. My work history has been spotty over the past several years due to either being pregnant, having health problems, or recovering from cancer. I've even been applying to minimum wage type jobs for nights and weekends, but they keep telling me I'm overqualified. I'm still trying. Feeling frustrated.


You know what worked for me, rewording my resume to reflect the industry I was applying in. IE: Cashier job for instance. I focused on cash handling, paperwork abilities, stocking or lifting abilities, janitorial duties and accounting skills as well as customer service skills on my resume.

Have you tried rewording yours to reflect the industry you are applying in? It's not uncommon (and I have several myself) for people to have several different resumes for different industries.

I have about 5 or 6 versions of mine that are industry specific.


----------



## lovingsummer (Jul 27, 2012)

CantePe said:


> You know what worked for me, rewording my resume to reflect the industry I was applying in. IE: Cashier job for instance. I focused on cash handling, paperwork abilities, stocking or lifting abilities, janitorial duties and accounting skills as well as customer service skills on my resume.
> 
> Have you tried rewording yours to reflect the industry you are applying in? It's not uncommon (and I have several myself) for people to have several different resumes for different industries.
> 
> I have about 5 or 6 versions of mine that are industry specific.


:iagree:


----------



## Jane_Doe (Aug 9, 2012)

I was extraordinarily lucky (if you could call it that) to get a minimum wage job almost immediately after getting my green card, and I feel the same frustrations when trying to find a better job.

I did highlight my customer service/retail history over my degree when applying for my current job, as has been suggested here, and it definitely worked for me.

The main problem I'm seeing in your post is that you already seem to have a full-time job in taking care of the children and getting them up, dressed, fed, taken to school and picked up all on different schedules. And you've been given an ultimatum to pick up night-work? It sounds like a recipe for disaster in my book.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

tortillarounds said:


> I'm looking for a job. I have been for several months. I've sent out probably 100+ resumes and inquiries and done follow-ups. I had a job for about a month, but they let me go because the company wasn't doing so well. We have young kids, with some extras. Childcare is not cheap. With fall coming up they will all have different school schedules. I'm told I have a couple months to find a job or else. My work history has been spotty over the past several years due to either being pregnant, having health problems, or recovering from cancer. I've even been applying to minimum wage type jobs for nights and weekends, but they keep telling me I'm overqualified. I'm still trying. Feeling frustrated.


I hate to say it, but hundred resumes is no ta lot over several months in a bad job market. 

What is the unemployment rate where you live? 

How long have you been unemployed?


----------



## Bellavista (May 29, 2012)

CantePe said:


> You know what worked for me, rewording my resume to reflect the industry I was applying in. IE: Cashier job for instance. I focused on cash handling, paperwork abilities, stocking or lifting abilities, janitorial duties and accounting skills as well as customer service skills on my resume.
> 
> Have you tried rewording yours to reflect the industry you are applying in? It's not uncommon (and I have several myself) for people to have several different resumes for different industries.
> 
> I have about 5 or 6 versions of mine that are industry specific.


Definately do this. If you are applying for an entry level type position or a 'no skills required' job, then 'dumb' down your resume. 
An employer of the above type will think you are only marking time until you can get back to your chosen industry. Even if this is the case, no need to put it all out there for them.
When my husband, an accountant, was made redundant at a time of year nobody was hiring, he made a resume that left out his accounting background, said he had been a SAHD for a few years & got a job selling ice cream at the local zoo until he could get another accounting job. He actually loved it, but, alas, ice cream sellers do not make as much as accountants!


----------



## DTO (Dec 18, 2011)

captainstormy said:


> It can be hard, especially if you have taken time off for children and health issues.
> 
> Id talk to him, if he hasn't looked for a job recently he might not really understand how hard it can be these days.
> 
> Or else what is still the question. Is he sayong get a job or he will leave? That would give me concerns even if I did find a job the next day.


Agree with being concerned over his ultimatum, esp. given your circumstances. This bears an eerie resemblance to a thread in the "finances" section where the OP wants to live a little after some nasty cancer treatment (surgery, chemo, and radiation). She tells him he's using the cancer treatment as an excuse to pamper himself.

The same advice is useful here. Besides getting past this particular issue, consider whether this is someone you trust to partner with you and whether he is worth your time and effort.


----------



## Hira (Aug 16, 2012)

What's your expertise if you are experience then you have to target and search companies in your area who will give you job.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

tortillarounds,

So what's been going on? How are you doing?


----------



## shenox (Sep 12, 2012)

why they said you are over qualified ? any reasons for them to tell that ?


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

What is the 'or else' going on? He's going to kick you and the kids out?


----------

